# Peppers & Chilis



## brookie2shoes (Feb 17, 2012)

I am wondering if Chilis and Peppers are on the high Fodmap list. I know green bell pepper is supposed to be bad, but what about other chilis?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

What I have heard is that the green ones are bad, the red ones are ok.


----------

